# perihilar pneumonia



## mamacase1 (Oct 25, 2010)

What ICD 9 code would you use for perhiliar penumonia?


----------



## Nandhakumar007 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi

486


----------



## mamacase1 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank you that what I thought but I needed that second opinion


----------

